#     2.53  1 8.3

## Liebend

96 .         .   ?          .

----------

- 2017 !
.      .
     -!

----------

*Liebend*,           - 8    ?

----------

-   : ,     "".   :     ,    .          .
 " "  , ,     .    -   "" .   ,  ,  ,   :   1996            . 
  -   .

----------

> 96


 -,      -            ?   -  ?        !

----------


## AndrewEduts

:
-     7.7
-  , ..     7.7  ,      8-

----------


## Leiylalot

firebird       .             Money Tracker        Money Tracker  debian    ?

----------

-.  , ,    .        .      -   ,  1.

----------

